

Show HN: Pivit, an elegant game with simple rules and masterful strategy - tylerneylon
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/913572758/pivit

======
jessaustin
I think you'd be better off aiming a bit lower. Raising $50k for something as
prosaic as a board game seems too optimistic. Would it be possible to make
cheaper game pieces? $0.25 for a small chunk of plastic seems excessive when
you're manufacturing 40,000 of them. Although the pieces are beautiful: much
better than tokens stamped out of a flat sheet and then printed. The $35/box
paper costs seem high as well. You could actually just sell the pieces in a
plastic bag and tell people to use their own chessboards. If you made a
cheaper version to start you could always come out with a premium version
later (and possibly make two sales to your really enthusiastic customers).

But good on you for not skimping. If you reach your funding goal I don't see
any reason you couldn't ship this product.

~~~
tylerneylon
I understand that the price is on the high end for a board game funding goal.
I see craftsmanship and high quality as part of what the game is,
fundamentally. It feels different to play chess in an app, with a cheap chess
set, and with a finely crafted board and set of pieces; and I care about that
difference.

